# T-jet Repair..



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Im curious if anyone has a good method of repairing or replacing the brush contacts/springs once they are either bent or broken off. I have a ton of chassis with this issue and Id like to fix them if its any easy enough thing to do. Im sure this has been discussed before but I wouldnt know where to find it.. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ive put AFX electrics in just this instance, magnatraction and otherwise all you need is the 1/32 eyelets to re-rivet!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

AW sells parts, from the springs to the eyelets. The only bad parts are their shipping cost and the fact you can't make bulk purchases.

* I'm not sure AW's rivets will work on Aurora chassis. Has anyone tried them to see?????* The Aorora holes may be slightly larger than the AW holes. The head end should be okay becuse you're replacing the spring too, though it might not stake properly inside the chassis. Compare the size of Aurora rivets to a JL and see the difference.

http://www.autoworldstore.com/category_s/18.htm

It's kinda tricky maneuvering to this page. Once on AW's site, click shop now, click slot cars on the left menu, and then Thunderjet parts HO scale. They have free shipping, but you'd have to spend 149.00 to get it.


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Autoworld rivets might work, but they don't look right. They look too small to work right.

I found some rivets that work great but damned if I can remember where I got them.

I saved the tag from the bag they came in and it says:
".055 x 1/16 x 1/8 semi-tubular brass rivets, nickel" There's a part number on the tag as well, T050B00062T. I tried google searching the part number and couldn't come up with anything.

They're nickel plated brass, rivets that look just like the solid rivets in a t-jet and silver colored. I have fixed a few chassis with them and they turn out great.


*EDIT/CORRECTION*: I got these from Jay-Cee Sales and Rivet. Here's a link. Once you click the link, you'll need to type in the length (1/16"), head diameter (1/8") and "Truss head". If you put in all the data right, you will be getting part number T050B00062T !!

http://www.rivetsonline.com/brass-semi-tubular-rivets-1-16.html

Ron.


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

What if you install AFX cups ?? or do you want to look original.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the rivet option is best for the broken unit.

sent u a pm with a vid for the unbroken springs


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

try to find volcano arts and look up eyelets.
no I don't have time right now to find it for you.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

rholmesr said:


> Autoworld rivets might work, but they don't look right. They look too small to work right.
> 
> I found some rivets that work great but damned if I can remember where I got them.
> 
> ...


take these specs., & lookup TANDY LEATHER or LEATHER FACTORY...
also CHICAGO BAG CO.
4 BULK (100 & 1,000 count)... they have brass & nickel plated ,,,,:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

the rivet info that you guys have provided is great


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

SIG is the manufacturer, part number SIGSH212. These are the brass eyelets I use. Labeled as 1/32 i.d., but they are a shade under 1/16 o.d. Hope this helps you guys!

JS


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

http://volcanoarts.com/cart/eyelets/index.htm


----------

